# Can someone please give me advice? My kitten hates our new kitten!



## NinjaPro (May 14, 2011)

Ok. Sorry if this is a bit long but I could do with some serious advice 

I bought a kitten a week ago (Ninja) shes a great little cat and has settled in brilliantly! Very affectionate, playful and has the run of the house! (Ive not had one single poop or pee accident from her!)

Last night, due to exceptional circumstances (owner has severe medical emergency), I adopted a second kitten from a friend.

This kitten is only six weeks old. And Im not gonna lie, she is tiny compared to the 9 week old. BUT it was unavoidable and this kitten is amazing! as soon as she got home, she was playing,purring, eating, pooping and exploring. 

Shes very bold and strong and made herself at home at once. Unlike the 9week old who took a couple of days. I have no concerns at all, and my friend obviously did a brilliant job at raising the litter she came from.

Ninja, my now 9 week old kitten, hates her. She hisses, stalks and attacks her. I was hoping that because Ninja is a very playful kitten that she would like a playmate and given their similar ages, I didn't foresee a big problem.

Ninja is just aggressive to her and Ive rubbed some of Ninjas 'stuff' over the 6 week old to try and mix scents and vise versa. Its a shame because when I brought the little one down this morning she was happy to see Ninja and ran up to play with her- but just received a paw in the face!! 

And just to let you know, both kitties are going to the vets early next week for check ups and Ninja for her vaccinations (the others too young atm) and both will be indoor, spayed cats as adults. Why am I not taking the little one to the vets sooner? Because she went last week with my friend and I can see myself she is healthy.

Any advice to help Ninja be less aggressive and even befriend the new kitten?? Or any idea how long this will go on for? 

Please, I don't want to create anymore stress for my kittens :-(

Thank you to all who answer.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

I am going through the same problem with my kitten i brought home last night and my older 3 year old cat. The kitten just wants to play but she is hissing at him if he goes anywhere near her. 

Sorry cant offer advice to you


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd recommend trying a Feliway plug in. It's a pheremone based diffuser which helps to calm cats in anxious situations.
Cat and kitten introductions should be done slowly, keeping the newcomer to one room for a few days and only allowing supervised meetings. I think in most cases there will be hissing and growling on the first few occasions and even fights sometimes. In Ninja's case I would say your two should accept one another relatively quickly as they are both young. Kathryn, yours may take a little longer but I'm sure with perseverance you will get there


----------



## NinjaPro (May 14, 2011)

Thankyou for both your answers :001_smile:

I will definately look into getting that Feliway, do you know if pet suppliers like Pets at Home stock them? Or is it something that can be only bought online?


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

6 weeks poor baby! the older one may very well be tougher with the youngest in some ways and i know it sounds weird but it will be good because obviously this little one will have missed out on all the socialising she should have had with her litter mates.
Having said that obviously you want them to get on in the long run, i think it will just take some time, perhaps your 9 week old is not as confident by the sound of it and feels threatened, but their young enough to learn to like one another and your probably find in a couple of months their the best of friends! 
But the feliway is a really good idea as others have said and just make sure you give them both equal attention so no one has an excuse to feel left out!  good luck x


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Most vets and some chemists sell the feliway plug ins and the spray - good luck, they should settle in time though its all just still very new right now x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cheapest place to buy Feliway is on line but you can get from vets and pet shops


----------



## NinjaPro (May 14, 2011)

Thanks,

Well since yesterday there have been some major developments! 

Both kittens are playing well!! although Ninja can be a bit too boistrous at times and the kitten might 'yelp' out. But this is becoming increasingly less. Ninja is learning to play gentler. But the little one loves it! lol 

I wont leave them on their own together for a good few weeks yet. But the little one certainly holds her ground!! 

Its so cute watching them play, because they take in turns in chasing each other making little chirping noises!

Thanks for all your answers, it was very reassuring!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so glad that things are improving. I don't think that you will have any problems as they are both babies. They will play rough sometimes that's like any youngsters human or animal.

You will find that soon they will be best mates.
Also one will be the dominant one and so they have to establish who that's going to be. Once that is sorted they will be fine.

Good luck and enjoy them!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That sounds very promising and I think you are over the worst of it. I'm sure there still will be spats between them especially as they become 'teenagers' just before neutering but it sounds as if they are going to be friends :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

Glad to hear they are getting on a lot better, lets hope mine do too soon xx


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

You have already had some great advice.

I was in a very similar position with a thirteen week old kitten and a seven week old I got (due to mum rejection). 

At first Ivy (the youngest) loved Rose and would follow her around constantly, but Rose got very angry and would growl and hit her a lot. But, honestly, it only took a day or so with us, as we only got Ivy due to Rose missing our other cat who went missing. It basically took Ivy getting covered in cat food, I gave her to Rose, she washed her and they have been firm friends ever since, though I do wish they would stop wrestling on my face


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

They will be best friends, trust me. I've gone thru the process twice. When I got Bolus. Heniu terrorised him badly, hissed, scratched etc. After 2 days they slept together. When we got Lutek, Bolus moved upstairs for 2 weeks and was growling even while eating, now they are OK 

Then we got 8 year old lab and 3 cats were terrorising him as well, now they just tolerate him lol

So good luck


----------

